# winter campsite in spain



## 103847 (Apr 11, 2007)

can anyone recommend good campsite with all facilities for long winter stay, we have a dog so will need good walks. Thought about La 
Manga or Kiko Park Olivia but not sure, any help would be much appreciated!! Dorothy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

We stayed here from Oct 06 to Jan 07

http://www.campingroquetas.com/b1_en.htm

This is an excellent long term site, easy walk to beach (500 mt) close to the port with excellent cycling all around the bay.. 
The weather was excellent, sunny and mild even at Xmas, it only rained about twice. Very popular with Germans and French 
Good on site facilities, 15A hook up, hot free showers, tennis court and club house.. pool is closed during winter. ATM machine and small shop. 
Unfortunately it has no internet access.

They accept dogs but also have 'dog free' areas.. good dog walking along the beach

The longer you stay the greater the discount.

It is situated about 10ml west of Almeria nr Aguadulce


----------

